# KC 33 x MasterKush from SEEDBOUTIQUE



## Mysterious (Jun 12, 2006)

any one grown or smoked it ??    lemme know how it was plz


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2006)

Mysterious said:
			
		

> any one grown or smoked it ?? lemme know how it was plz


*Whats up dude. By the looks of things over here i don't think anyone has grown or smoked this strain. I found this for you. *

*KC33 X MASTER KUSH*
*This selection is bred for outdoor cultivation but has great results in greenhouse or indoors. It's hearty, mold resistant, and easy to clone. The smoke is smooth with a rich herbal flavour and a long lasting buzz. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

damn.....from the sound...maybe we should grow it ....sounds tastey


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

But then LdyL....has there been a strain developed that you haven't or don't want to grow?  Oh... and where can I find BC God Bud seeds?   Anyone?


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 15, 2006)

they shipped my seed order on the 12th, and TBG said it takes about a week, so when i get them ill start a grow journal from germ. to harvest


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 9, 2006)

ive got some bc god seeds budding as we speak gal, if i am to get a seed or two perhaps i will think of you.


----------

